# Phrag. andreettae



## lienluu (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow and Holy Cow! This is the first for me to see this flower! Nice job blooming this guy


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2010)

So sweet! I really need one of these...


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 22, 2010)

it is very nice


----------



## John M (Oct 22, 2010)

That's an impressive and beautiful flower.....and a lovely photo!


----------



## Jorch (Oct 22, 2010)

So pretty!! Nice soft pink color 

How do you grow this one?? Any special requirements?


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 23, 2010)

very nice! 

how do you grow it? I find it very difficult to grow (comapared to my other Phrags: fischeri, lindenii, wallisi, Jason Fischer, Eumelia Arias & Peruflora's Cirila Alca). It does not die, but grows very slow... it blooms from every mature growth, without problem... However, it produces a new growth only after the mature growth is finishing blooming (even prematurely cutting the spike has not helped much)... currently, my plant is growing in S/H, which has shown best for me so far (however, not optimal)


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 23, 2010)

I like it! lienluu, how do you cultivate this one?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice. Haven't seen many of these yet. Hopefully they will become more common and available soon. Where did you get it?


----------



## wojtek (Oct 23, 2010)

Cute bloom :smitten:


----------



## lienluu (Oct 25, 2010)

I got these from Ecuagenera. No real special growing requirements that i've noticed. I grow them in my "standard" Phrag. bins. I have Phrag bins that are 3' x 4' x 6" high, filled with 4" of RO water. These bins are made of plywood and treated with epoxy so that they're water proof. Each one has 6 Koralia 240s which moves 240gph each, pointed in various directions to keep water flow constant throughout the entire area. 

The plants are set directly into the bins. Plants in smaller pots are lifted up by a mesh stand so that they're not completely submerged in water. There are also bins that are 6" high for larger plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 25, 2010)

Most interesting these bins. Can you post pics of these bins?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Lien, this is not in NYC then.


----------



## lienluu (Oct 25, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Hi Lien, this is not in NYC then.



No, i am in upstate NY.


----------



## John M (Oct 26, 2010)

So, you're growing your Phrags like shallow-water aquatic plants? Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

What media do you have them in?


----------



## lienluu (Oct 26, 2010)

John M said:


> So, you're growing your Phrags like shallow-water aquatic plants? Wow!



Yup. I grew many in shallow pans of water for years, but of course it was always stagnant water, except for watering day. Which I think is a pretty common way to grow Phrags for many people. However, when I've seen them in wild, they're often growing with roots partially submerged in fast moving water (well oxygenated). So the power heads serve this purpose. Plus without it, a gross film usually develops on the water surface, which of course, does the opposite of promoting well oxygenated water.

I'll try to take some photos. The set-up has worked very well for both Phrag species and hybrids. I actually have all my Phrags in these bins and have not lost any plants and have seen terrific growth. The biggest problem is that the roots often invade into neighboring pots. On days I fertilise, I just mix up the solution as I would with any plant and water directly. There's enough water in the bins already that it dilutes it quite a bit. Every few weeks I drain the bins (there's a bulkhead on the bottom with a valve) completely and refill with fresh RO water.

Eric, it depends on the species/hybrid, but my basic mix is fine bark, charcoal, perlite, clay pelletss. Some have calcium chips added to the mix as well and some have granite chips added to the mix.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanx. As you know I grow most of my Phrags except besseae in trays of moving water. I thought my andreetae are too small to put in water yet.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 26, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Thanx. As you know I grow most of my Phrags except besseae in trays of moving water. I thought my andreetae are too small to put in water yet.




 They need to be a certain age before being allowed to swim?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I have 2 remaining from a flask and they're real puny.


----------



## lienluu (Oct 26, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Thanx. As you know I grow most of my Phrags except besseae in trays of moving water. I thought my andreetae are too small to put in water yet.



I would just put them on stilts, to keep just the tips of the pots in water. i do this with all my phrag compots and have no problems. i just make wire boxes, so to speak and place the pots on this.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2010)

lienluu said:


> Yup. I grew many in shallow pans of water for years, but of course it was always stagnant water, except for watering day. Which I think is a pretty common way to grow Phrags for many people. However, when I've seen them in wild, they're often growing with roots partially submerged in fast moving water (well oxygenated). So the power heads serve this purpose. Plus without it, a gross film usually develops on the water surface, which of course, does the opposite of promoting well oxygenated water.
> 
> I'll try to take some photos. The set-up has worked very well for both Phrag species and hybrids. I actually have all my Phrags in these bins and have not lost any plants and have seen terrific growth. The biggest problem is that the roots often invade into neighboring pots. On days I fertilise, I just mix up the solution as I would with any plant and water directly. There's enough water in the bins already that it dilutes it quite a bit. Every few weeks I drain the bins (there's a bulkhead on the bottom with a valve) completely and refill with fresh RO water.
> 
> Eric, it depends on the species/hybrid, but my basic mix is fine bark, charcoal, perlite, clay pelletss. Some have calcium chips added to the mix as well and some have granite chips added to the mix.



Intriguing idea. I know what you mean about the gross film, although not an issue if the water is changed regularily. I mostly let the plants use all the water before watering again.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Lien!
Wonderful flower indeed! I have one but seems to be very slow plant.....
My question is: how about LS? Mine has never bloomed yet( I grow it for one year), LS is 30 cm across, but I saw some photo of whole plant and they seemed to be smaller. Can you post a pic of your whole plant?


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 27, 2010)

The original description for Phrag. andreetae states the leaves can be "up to 15 cm long", so it's possible to have one with a 30 cm adult leaf span. When I posted this photo last year, ours (also from Ecuagenera) had an 18 cm leaf span, so they can bloom at a smaller size. BTW - We add 1/4 tsp of 100 mesh dolomite lime annually as a top dressing to adults and NBS seedlings in 2 1/4" pots. 100 mesh dolomite is very fine - almost like flour - so most of it waters through over a short period of time, but it does seem to promote good root growth in the seedlings.

Thanks,


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanx for the info Tom.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 28, 2010)

Love that pink color! Such a girlie flower :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2010)




----------

